
List of 19 jobs thought to improve the world the most - robertwiblin
https://80000hours.org/job-board/
======
vskarine
I keep trying to take these guys seriously, but every time they put AI/AGI as
top level threat and I just can't take them seriously after that. I really
enjoyed yesterdays article on this topic: [https://backchannel.com/the-myth-
of-a-superhuman-ai-59282b68...](https://backchannel.com/the-myth-of-a-
superhuman-ai-59282b686c62)

